# Fires near Mike (VOL)



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BREAKING: Here now is the very latest report released by TEMA -- the Tennessee Emergency Management Agency. This is typically sent out directly to media and first responders. HERE YOU CAN READ IT FOR YOURSELF. It is comprehensive, but gives you an excellent snapshot of what is happening and what is being done to battle these dangerous fires in the Smokies. Here it is -- read and SHARE THIS POST:

TEMA FLASH REPORT: Gatlinburg Wildfire Threat & Response.
November 28, 2016 - 10 p.m., Central
Activation: LEVEL 3 - STATE OF EMERGENCY
KEY MESSAGE: TEMA is asking residents in Sevier County to stay off mobile devices unless it is for emergency calls to prevent taxing the mobile system.

HIGHLIGHTS

This is a special Flash Report providing information and updates on a significant and ongoing wildfire threat impacting the City of Gatlinburg, City of Pigeon Forge, and other parts of Sevier County this evening.
Evacuations are underway for Downtown Gatlinburg, and also Mynatt Park, Park Vista and Ski Mounty in Gatlinburg, and for the south part of Pigeon Forge close to Sevierville. The wildfire is also at the edge of the Dollywood property.
Sevier County and Gatlinburg officials have established a command center at Gatlinburg City Hall.
Local officials have ordered mandatory evacuations for Mynatt Park, Park Vista, and Ski Mountain. Evacuations have also been ordered for the north end of Pigeon Forge.

CURRENT SITUATION

Strong winds this afternoon (11/28/16) caused a wildland fire on Chimney Top Mountain, in the Smoky Mtn. National Park, to spread rapidly onto private property in the City of Gatlinburg, and in the City of Pigeon Forge.

Currently 30 structures are on fire in Gatlinburg, including a 16-story hotel on Regan Drive and the Driftwood Apartments reported fully-involved near the Park Vista Hotel.

Evacuations are underway for Downtown Gatlinburg, and also Mynatt Park, Park Vista and Ski Mounty in Gatlinburg, and for the south part of Pigeon Forge close to Sevierville. The wildfire is also at the edge of the Dollywood property.

Sevier County and Gatlinburg officials have established a command center at Gatlinburg City Hall.

Local officials have ordered mandatory evacuations for Mynatt Park, Park Vista, and Ski Mountain. Evacuations have also been ordered for the north end of Pigeon Forge.

State Hwy. 441 heading into Gatlinburg is closed, except for emergency traffic. State Hwy. 441 leaving Gatlinburg is open to evacuating traffic.

There are reports of downed power lines and trees, and reports of road closures, including Highway 441 being closed.

9-1-1 communications centers in the area report being inundated with calls about the situation.

Sevier County and Cocke County schools will be closed on Tuesday.

There are no reports of fatalities. There is a report of a report a burn injury to a male evacuee. There is also a report of minor injuries due to a fire truck involved in an accident.

RESPONSE ACTIVITIES

The State Emergency Operations Center (SEOC) in Nashville is open and operational, and TEMA coordination is ongoing through the SEOC with state and local partners involved in the Gatlinburg wildfire response. These partners include: the Tennessee departments of Agriculture and its Division of Forestry; Commerce and Insurance and the State Fire Marshal, Correction, Environment and Conservation, Health, Human Services, Military, and Transportation, and Tennessee State Parks, Tennessee Highway Patrol, Tennessee Voluntary Organizations Active in Disasters, and Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency.

Tennessee's Fire Mutual Aid system is coordinating the arrival of 50 to 60 fire apparatuses from local departments around from as far north as Greenville, Tenn. and as far south as McMinn County, Tenn.

Tennessee Department of Health is coordinating to send medical units from surrounding counties to assist with any medical transports.

A shelter is open at the Gatlinburg Community Center with approximately 12 occupants currently.

Another shelter at the Rocky Top Sport Park is available for surge capacity.

The Tennessee National Guard will be deploying personnel to Sevier County to assist with debris clearance and removal.

The Tennessee Highway Patrol is deploying strike teams to assist with evacuations and traffic control.

The Tennessee Department of Transportation has crews assisting with traffic control.

WEATHER

High-wind warning for Sevier County until the morning. Rainfall is approaching the area.
----------
BREAKING UPDATE 5: Checking with my contacts in the Smokies. Reports now coming in of several cabins in the Smoky Mountain National Park either destroyed or damaged by smoke and flames. Several cars apparently caught fire. Powerlines are down everywhere and some roads are blocked. Amazingly, so far, no reports of any fatalities or serious injuries. I did hear from one family which barely rescued their mother from a cabin in the woods with fire just feet from the foundation. It moved so fast it took them by surprise. But they were able to drive to safety. You worry if others have not been so lucky. BAD NEWS: Wind is expected to pick up. GOOD NEWS: Rain is expected. The prior posts below will give you a comprehensive breakdown of the current situation and what areas are at risk. PLEASE SHARE THIS DETAILED POST. People have been evacuated and anyone who has not needs to get out NOW!
--------
BREAKING UPDATE 4: How bad are the fires? Sevier County Schools, Cocke County Schools and Greene County Schools have cancelled classes on Tuesday due to the danger -- smoke and heat. Employees from the Elkmont and Park Headquarters area were evacuated. Officials closed the Gatlinburg Bypass and Little River Road from Sugarlands Visitor Center to Metcalf Bottoms Picnic Area. THE FLAMES CONTINUE TO SPREAD: Officials initially reported additional fire activity near the Park Headquarters area, as well as a spot fire between Elkmont and Newfound Gap Road off of the Sugarland Mountain Trail approximately 1 mile south of the Husky Gap Trail intersection. The National Park Service issued an Air Quality Advisory for the area due to the smoke. People in the area have reported it is hard to breath. Anyone still in the area needs to GET OUT NOW! This applies to hikers as well. In fact, especially hikers. TAKE NOTE: Backcountry areas are unsafe for travel and the following trails and backcountry campsites are currently closed until further notice. Closed backcountry trails include Chimney Tops, Road Prong, Huskey Gap, Sugarland Mountain, Rough Creek, Little River, Cucumber Gap, Jakes Creek, Miry Ridge, Goshen Prong, Old Sugarlands, Bullhead, Rainbow Falls, Alum Cave, Brushy Mountain, Trillium Gap, Baskins Creek, Porters Creek and Grapeyard Ridge trails. Closed backcountry campsites include 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 30, 31, 32, Mount LeConte shelter and Mount Collins shelter. PLEASE SHARE THIS POST. It could save lives.
---------
THIS JUST IN: I'm told the National Guard has just now been mobilized to Sevier Co. They are moving in to Gatlinburg. Again, the Gatlinburg Fire Department has told everybody in Gatlinburg to get out," said Judy Tucker, director of Sevier County's E-911 call center, around 9 p.m. "... No one's getting through to anyone. Phones are ringing and not being answered anywhere. It's chaos." 
National Park Service and Gatlinburg officials stressed the fire posed a serious threat that would not end until rains arrive. "We urge the public to pray. We urge the public to stay off the highways. The traffic that is on the roads is emergency equipment. If (the public) could just stay home and stay tuned to their local media outlet," said Gatlinburg Fire Chief Greg Miller. 
--------
BREAKING UPDATE 3 -- These fires are fueled by the Southeast's worst drought in nearly a decade. That is making it very tough for firefighters to battle at least 14 fires in and around Gatlinburg. For those who don't know that is a very popular attraction at the base of the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. Now the Gatlinburg Fire Chief Greg Miller is saying that crews are battling wind gusts of up to 70 mph. "If you're a person of prayer, we could use your prayers," Miller told reporters. SHARE THIS POST. This is a very dangerous situation. Many homes and vacation getaways at risk. The national park has evacuated employees from the Elkmont and park headquarters housing areas.

BREAKING UPDATE 2 -- The latest on the Smokies fires in east Tennessee is here: "It's very dangerous weather conditions," Dana Soehn with the National Park Service is now reporting. "We've had trees coming down, limbs coming down and the fire is continuing to grow." WHERE ARE PEOPLE GOING? Residents have been evacuated to a Red Cross shelter at the Gatlinburg Community Center, while Rocky Top Sports World has also been converted into a shelter. Officials now suspect arson in the fire, which started over the weekend. The fires are threatening too close for the Park Vista Hilton hotel. Anticipated rain has NOT arrived and wind is spreading embers to dry brush in the area. GOING TO GATLINBURG? Forget it. "Nobody is allowed into the city at this time," the National Weather Service Morristown Tennessee tweeted at 9:25pm EST. "Evacuate immediately and follow any instructions from emergency officials." PLEASE SHARE THIS POST. People need to be warned. 
--------
BREAKING UPDATE: The latest NOW on massive fires spreading in the Smokies in east Tennessee -- I've now learned some areas of Pigeon Forge also are being evacuated including residents and guests located in the areas between traffic light 8 and the Spur -- this according to area spokeswoman Trish McGee. She says that three county school buses are available for emergency transport and are being dispatched as needed to transport those who need to evacuate. This keeps getting worse as the fires continue to rage. "We urge the public to pray. We urge the public to stay off the highways. The traffic that is on the roads is emergency equipment. If (the public) could just stay home and stay tuned to their local media outlet," Gatlinburg Fire Chief Greg Miller said at a 8:30 p.m. press conference.
In Gatlinburg, other areas under a mandatory evacuation include Mynatt Park Neighborhood, East Foothills Road, Turkey Nest Road and Davenport Road areas. The Savage Gardens areas also is under mandatory evacuation. Police are going to the area to get people out. City officials urged everyone to get out. The following locations are open and ready to receive those who need shelter: LeConte Center at Pigeon Forge, Pigeon Forge Community Center, Liberty Baptist Church in Wears Valley Iglesia Cristiana LaDuz De Jesus. The city set up a makeshift shelter at the Gatlinburg Community Center, 156 Proffitt Road.
Spread the word for people who need help or warning. If you know anyone in the area you need to alert them. SHARE THIS POST!
------
WOW! Firefighters are ordering the mandatory evacuation of parts of downtown neighborhoods in Gatlinburg. Check out these images of the fire and smoke in the area from local media. THIS IS BAD. Police are going door to door at the Mynatt Park neighborhood and East Foothills Road. The fire in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park has now engulfed more than 500 acres -- the flames fanned by high winds and burning through dry brush. Powerlines are down. People in the area are reporting trouble breathing because of the heavy smoke. They have to get OUT NOW! Homes can be relaced. Lives can't. Of course, crews are hoping for rain. Firefighers say this is the worst they've seen in more than 20 years. Even Dolly Parton is lending a hand asking folks to observe the burn bans currently in effect and to report fires immediately. PLEASE SHARE THIS POST. Warn friends who live in the area or those planning a visit.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/NC5NickBeres/photos/pcb.10153899160741640/10153899134181640/?type=3&theater

Pics


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210265780914404&set=pcb.10210262788679600&type=3&theater

More pics


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang hope Mike is ok.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Best wishes down there Mike.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope all is well for him.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I see Mike logged on earlier this morning. I imagine he has his both hands full right now.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I see Mike logged on earlier this morning. I imagine he has his both hands full right now.


He left a message on the Chat this morning


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

How close to his place are the fires?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> How close to his place are the fires?


I believe less than 20 miles.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea the fires were that bad in Mikes area. The fires that were near me have subsided in the past week and now are pretty much under control thanks to all the firemen that have been fighting the fires for weeks......very surprising they were able to get the fires contained considering how favorable the weather has been for the fires to spread.

Mike, hope you and your family are safe and out of the path of the flames. Prayers for you and the folks in your area......hopefully you will get some considerable rainfall to help the siruation.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

They showed video of the fires on CBS This Morning. Looked scary as crap. Prayers for all of the residents and especially the firefighters!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My prayers are sent for Mike and everyone affected by these wild fires.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Prayers for Mike and his family and for all in the path of the fires and to those who have already lost property to the fires.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you my friends. The landscape has been forever changed in my county for the rest of my lifetime and probably my sons also. The devastation of fire is beyond comprehension sometimes.....it leaves nothing in it's path. The Governor said about a hour ago that this was the largest fire in this state in over 100 years. I have seen some aerial shots of devastation and it is shocking. I have friends that have lost everything.

To give you some perspective of the speed of what happened last evening.....there was 10 square miles engulfed in fire in 15 minutes.This was confirmed by the Fire Marshall. We had wind gusting coming down out of the Smokies over 70 mph over a fire burning in the Park. It carried embers for miles and soon widespread fires were fanned into a inferno. The perfect firestorm. It was hopeless and if the winds had not subsided, I don't know when things would have quit burning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you know yet what would help you and your friends? I know there will be an outpouring of items being sent by various organizations but also realize sometimes some needs go unmet for any number of reasons.

So, please let us Hay Talk members know any specifics needed. I'm sure many of us will work from where ever we are to help.

Our prayers continue for all affected.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sheila I am 100% fine as I live about 8 miles from the closest fire and about 15 miles from Gatlinburg Many homes that were destroyed were second homes of non-residents. But many were local residences. This is kind of unusual because there is nothing left....no clean-up because everything burned. I am thinking the next few days we will be hearing of how folks can help, but right now we are just hoping to get thru this night with minimal fire breakouts as high winds are once again predicted in the higher elevations.

And they are saying that we will get our first significant rainfall since the end of May sometime in the morning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Truly perfect conditions.....the high winds that preceded the front were expected but not to the degree that took place. Glad yall are ok Mike, hopefully loss of life was minimal....everything else can be replaced, tough but doable. Keep your head down and on a swivel.....hopefully some moisture will finally come thru and quell this drought


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thankful you were spared. Can't imagine how difficult it is just seeing all the damage and loss. I'm sure there will be people personally known to you that we will be able to help. Just let us know.

Shelia


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not safe for work or children's ears because of the language.

Two guys trying to get down Ober-Gatlinburg ski resort road. According to Facebook the guy is owner and operator of a spa and pool business in Gatlinburg.

I'm surprised they made it out. Not sure a car would have made it over the fallen trees. I've seen a lot of fire videos of vehicles trying to escape the flames but nothing quite like this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How to help for those that feel the need.

http://www.wbir.com/news/local/how-to-help-gatlinburg-pigeon-forge-fire-evacuees/357810685

I would strongly suggest the Red Cross and the Smartbank fund. Those two will surely help those that need it.

Also, I am about to do something that I don't normally do and that is suggest small donations to the Sevier Co. Humane Society. I do not trust these organizations no further than I can throw a rock. But under the emergency circumstances they could use help with recovered pets.

http://www.sevierhumane.org

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This morning the homes burned tally is over 700....several hundred businesses and storage buildings. Thousands of automobiles have burned. Now that all of the vegetation has burned on the hills and steep mountain sides we are beginning to have some earth slides. We will be plagued with falling trees for sometime. A incredible network of utility lines have been destroyed. It will be a very long re-build.

The death toll is beginning to rise and is now at 7. I expect today that it will really jump as this will be the first full blown search and rescue day.

The animal shelter at the Humane society is getting overloaded....I think that the responsible folks will begin to go there today and look for separated pets.

The fire burned 15,737 acres...the vast majority of it in less than 6 hours.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Is the fire out now? Or at least under control? Did you get any real amount of rain?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Is the fire out now? Or at least under control? Did you get any real amount of rain?


We got 3" on this end of the county and I think they got about 2" on the fire end of the county. The fire is smoldering and contained and controlled. It will take a long time to go thru 15,000+ acres of forest land and put out trees that are smoldering.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> We got 3" on this end of the county and I think they got about 2" on the fire end of the county. The fire is smoldering and contained and controlled. It will take a long time to go thru 15,000+ acres of forest land and put out trees that are smoldering.


The winds have picked back up today and now they are saying that our worst fears are being realized....hot spots are re-occurring and the leaf dampness won't last much longer, not much is left to burn around Gatlinburg, but our 500,000 acre park could be in serious trouble...and the surrounding private property.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is not good news....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is a story that I came across regarding the Tenn fires and how it changed a man.

www.aol.com/article/news/2016/11/30/dollywood-employee-finds-burned-bible-page-while-cleaning-after/21617725/

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Here is a story that I came across regarding the Tenn fires and how it changed a man.
> 
> www.aol.com/article/news/2016/11/30/dollywood-employee-finds-burned-bible-page-while-cleaning-after/21617725/
> 
> Larry


Yep. Saw that yesterday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The wind layed at dusk....it was a good night. Early forecasts are for showers several days next week. Things are looking better....today is the first day for property owners to go back into town with insurance adjusters....and to look for any belongings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One feel good story for you all;

A fella goes to his home which was burned to the ground.....but his dog was standing in the drive wagging his tail patiently waiting. The dog had fled from the fire and the owner could not find him before he had to evacuate. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Death toll at 13...which is still miraculous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Death toll at 13...which is still miraculous.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I can not get the life loss and devistation out of my mind. The local news is still keeping us updated and there are news feeds on the net.

It is just hard to conceive how much burned, from forest to buildings and lives.

I wonder how much wildlife has been lost on top of the people and domestic animals.

All of this is hard to picture in my mind.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The thing that saved a lot of wildlife and pets was there were little islands of trees etc. that did not burn because of the intensity of the wind. These were scattered around frequently and gave the small slow animals refuge. That was a blessing. The deer, bear, fox and ***** were fast enough to flee and find escape avenues. But not all did.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

On about 90 % of my hay deliveries, I travel through Peshtigo, Wisconsin. On October 8, 1871 , 1.2 million acres burnt, claiming between 1500 and 2000 lives. 350 were buried in a mass grave, either because all next of kin were dead, or only charred skeletal remains were left. This fire reached the edges of Wallace, Michigan. My maternal ancestors lived there. The event at the time did not make huge headlines , as that was also the day of the Chicago Fire .

The folks in Gatlinburg lives will forever be changed. There will be hurt, suffering that may never mend. But there also will be a healing, a strength to move on, rebuild.

Maybe............ it's a reminder , the miraculous power of a rain.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The city of Gatlinburg will open back up to the public tomorrow for the first time since a week ago Monday(10 days).

Right at 2500 structures have been destroyed....mostly homes.

For the many that are not familiar with Gatlinburg, it is a little mountain hamlet tourist town at the main western entrance to the Great Smoky Mountain National Park. The main street through the town was spared, but 50% of the business structures located adjacent to main street were severely damaged or destroyed. Over 17,000 surrounding acres were burned with islands of trees spared randomly throughout.

14 deaths so far.

2 juveniles have been charged with starting the fire in the Park, which several days later eventually enlarged and got out of hand due to hurricane force winds that gusted to 83 mph and swept down the mountainside and enveloped Gatlinburg and much of the surrounding area.

The landscape will be changed for over 100 years due to many of the trees being "old growth"....but some will survive.

Life goes on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad you posted that video Ray.....at the 2:50 mark in the video it shows the town of Gatlinburg nestled right at the foot of the park entrance.

And amazingly enough, that shot is from the exact location from which the fire swept down on the town....just a little higher up on the mountainside.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful country around your area, will be again in a few years. Sure does not take long for trees to grow without any competition for sunlight.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


>


Thanks for sharing this. I have only been there once and have always planned to go back. Life just gets busy.

I read on Facebook that the two teens were putting gasoline in old tires, lighting them and rolling them down the mountain.

I hope they are charged as adults. So much senseless loss and waste.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I read on Facebook that the two teens were putting gasoline in old tires, lighting them and rolling them down the mountain.


I think that is Facebook talk Tim. Where the fire first started was almost to the very top of the 2 little mountain top formations called "The Chimneys"....I have hiked that trail and it is almost a vertical climb. You have to cross a stream starting out. I highly doubt that those two punks carried tires up there....it is a brutal vertical climb for a stretch. I suspect that these little minds just had a lighter....probably smoking pot and thought that no one would ever know. I do not know how they caught up with them but something tells me that their conscious got the best of them or one of them. It was well known where the fire started and was well known how it ended up 6 days later....so they knew that they were responsible for hundreds of millions in damages and had taken the lives of 14 people and many pets and wildlife.

I will post when the Park Service reveals how the prosecution came about.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wife and I honeymooned there 21 1/2 years ago. Stayed in a little chalet above the town. Rode bicycles thru Cade's Cove and hiked to Laurel Falls. Loved the area then, need to go back. My wife just cleaned out a load of clothes from the basement that she was going to yard sale and sent them with a group to Gatlinburg.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dramatic changes have happened in the containment due to the very cold weather keeping evaporation low....today both main sections of fires are a little over 90% contained.

Gatlinburg and the Park opened today to bumper to bumper traffic. Just what Santa ordered.

I think we have turned the corner and are headed to better days now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is great news Mike.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our local news is reporting the teens, ages 15 and 17, were walking a trail and dropping lit matches as they went. A hiker met them and noticed smoke behind them. He/she took a picture of their back side with a cell phone. This led investigators to their identity.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, that is what is being reported here.

Regards, Mike

Had to copy and paste as this is subscriber content from The Mountain Press.

The teenagers charged with setting the fire in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park that ultimately spread to torch thousands of homes and businesses and kill 14 people were horsing around with matches, sources say.

The boys, ages 17 and 15, were charged this week in Sevier County Juvenile Court with aggravated arson in the Nov. 28 wildfires that shut down the city of Gatlinburg at the height of its winter tourism season and damaged or destroyed more than 2,400 homes and businesses. The death toll included two children and a woman who died fleeing the flames

Fourth Judicial District Attorney General Jimmy Dunn, whose jurisdiction includes Sevier County, and Tennessee Bureau of Investigation Director Mark Gwyn announced the teens' arrests Wednesday but refused to reveal any details. State law shields from the public most documents and information on juvenile defendants in all but the most serious cases, such as murder and rape. Aggravated arson is not on the list of the most serious charges.

Sources familiar with the teenagers and the investigation but not authorized to speak publicly about the case say the two boys are friends and live in Anderson County. The boys were hiking on the Chimney Tops trail in the park on Nov. 23 and tossing lit matches onto the ground around the trail, the sources said. A hiker unwittingly captured an image of the boys walking away from the trail with smoke in the background, and the teenagers' clothing helped authorities identify them, according to sources.

The oldest boy is the son of an Anderson County Sheriff's Office employee, according to sources. The News Sentinel has learned 4th Judicial District Public Defender Ed Miller has been tapped to represent the 17-year-old, while veteran Knoxville defense attorney Gregory P. Isaacs has been retained by the family of the younger teen. Miller did not return a phone call Friday. Isaacs would not say whether he represents the boy.

Dunn also did not return a phone call Friday. A detention hearing for the boys set for Friday was delayed.

The two friends are in separate legal postures as they are currently charged. Aggravated arson is not a qualifying offense that would allow a judge to transfer the 15-year-old to be tried as an adult in Criminal Court. Under state law, prosecutors can seek to transfer defendants under the age of 16 to adult court only if they are charged with a set list of the most heinous crimes, including murder, rape, robbery and kidnapping. But the law allows a 17-year-old defendant to be tried as an adult for any crime if prosecutors can convince a Juvenile Court judge to grant the transfer.

Dunn said at a news conference this week that "additional charges are being considered and all options are on the table, including transfer of these juveniles to adult Criminal Court."

The boys are not charged in the fire deaths, but aggravated arson is a crime for which a charge of felony murder - a death that results from the commission of certain felonies -- can be legally supported. If Dunn seeks felony murder charges, the 15-year-old boy would then qualify to be considered for trial as an adult.

The teenagers remain in juvenile detention in Sevier County.

Authorities have said they believe last week's deadly wildfires began with the Nov. 23 blaze at Chimney Tops. The fire initially did not pose a threat to Gatlinburg or surrounding areas, but on Nov. 28, hurricane-style winds hit Sevier County and spread the embers of the fire already burning in the park to lower elevations. Prosecutors would need to show the boy's actions - by playing with matches - directly resulted in the deaths of the fire victims. Any action or inaction by the National Park Service in handling the Chimney Tops blaze would come into play should felony murder charges be sought.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hows it looking now Mike?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Hows it looking now Mike?


The southern 1/4 of our county was charred. It is a heavily forested area and the electric system and the road commission has been battling downed trees after every single wind or storm event. Most of the trees along the main power lines have just about been cut down to prevent hitting the power lines but there is still plenty of deadwood falling or rolling into the roads. The vegetation has grown about 3-4 feet tall and is helping with the eye sore....mostly pine is what is visible but undoubtedly plenty of hardwoods too. It will probably take another 3-4 years before the total ugliness is pretty much subdued.Lots of blackened tree trunks standing and will fall eventually which will help the looks of things. I will never see timber again in this particular area in my lifetime. Extremely hot fire fanned by 30-50 mph winds.

But it will be helpful for wildlife in many ways.....but fire leaves such a terrible scar.

Thanks for asking Ray.

Regards, Mike


----------

